# Playing around with my macro lense on my iPhone



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great shots, especially for a cell!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Now if only I could edit out the red slime :s


----------

